# Pieces similar to Rachmaninoff Op 45 second movement?



## Mageta (Nov 6, 2014)

I was listening to Prokofiev's second piano concerto for a good while, and now I've discovered Rachmaninoff's symphonic dances. I especially like the second movement and am really enjoying it's slower tempo and almost mournful melodies. I'd like to hear other things that are like this, any recommendations?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

It's difficult to guess what it is in the music you mentioned that draws you to it. Is it the piano? The slow tempo and mournful melodies? Some other quality?

I would suggest trying other works by the two composers you mention. How about both Prokofiev and Rachmaninov's symphonies and piano concertos? Then, other composers from the same period in time, say about 1900 to 1950. Read the Wikipedia entry on each composer and see if it mentions which composers these two composers were influenced by, as well as which composers studied with them or under them. It'll take you ten minutes and you will quickly have a list of a few dozen other composers to explore.


----------



## Mageta (Nov 6, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> It's difficult to guess what it is in the music you mentioned that draws you to it. Is it the piano? The slow tempo and mournful melodies? Some other quality?
> 
> I would suggest trying other works by the two composers you mention. How about both Prokofiev and Rachmaninov's symphonies and piano concertos? Then, other composers from the same period in time, say about 1900 to 1950. Read the Wikipedia entry on each composer and see if it mentions which composers these two composers were influenced by, as well as which composers studied with them or under them. It'll take you ten minutes and you will quickly have a list of a few dozen other composers to explore.


Thanks for the reply. I'm already familiar with all of Rachmaninoff's piano concertos, they're very good, in fact, they were so good that I need a break from them now because I've listened to them too much. I've listened to his sonatas, they were okay, but I find it difficult to get into strict piano, at least right now. I find that I'm really enjoying the orchestra.

What draws me to the second movement of the symphonic dances is the slow tempo and mournful melodies. Especially the strings in the middle of the piece. Sorry if I'm not very descriptive, I haven't been listening to classical music for that long, so it's hard for me to pick out individual instruments, or describe musical styles.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As a shot in the dark, Myaskovsky's three Sinfoniettas ops. 10, 32(ii) and 68 might fit the bill as Myaskovsky was a near-contemporary as well as a compatriot (even if their lives turned out very different), but the Rachmaninov work has more specific gravity overall. I can't seems to find any of them on youtube but all three have been recorded by Yevgeny Svetlanov.


----------



## Mageta (Nov 6, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> As a shot in the dark, Myaskovsky's three Sinfoniettas ops. 10, 32(ii) and 68 might fit the bill as Myaskovsky was a near-contemporary as well as a compatriot (even if their lives turned out very different), but the Rachmaninov work has more specific gravity overall. I can't seems to find any of them on youtube but all three have been recorded by Yevgeny Svetlanov.


Thanks, I'll look into those. Mahler's quartet for piano and strings in A minor is also hitting the spot right now.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd strongly recommend you try Rachmaninov's 1st Symphony. Here's the 3rd movement:


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

You might also want to try Scriabin's Piano Concerto. He was a contemporary of Rachmaninov. Khachaturian also wrote an attractive Piano Concerto in D-flat in which you might find similar aspects to the concerti already mentioned.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

You should listen to Rachmaninov's 2nd and 3rd symphonies.
The 3rd is closest stylistically to the Dances coming from the same late period. And the 2nd is just a sprawling delicious romantic mush which you need to jump into and wallow in.

And what other people have recommended looks quite good too^^


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Mageta said:


> ... What draws me to the second movement of the symphonic dances is the slow tempo and mournful melodies. Especially the strings in the middle of the piece. Sorry if I'm not very descriptive, I haven't been listening to classical music for that long, so it's hard for me to pick out individual instruments, or describe musical styles.


The second movement of _Dances_ is a waltz with a 'twist', with some wonderful harmonies.

The closest thing to it, that I'm aware of, is _Valse Triste_ by Sibelius.


----------

